# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Guides >  Every Crafting Profession 0-400 Guides! Discovery Method.

## Spirit Wolf

Hello all,

as you may know I am writing guides to every profession in guild wars 2. I have not added every profession yet, but slowly progressing through it. 

The guides may have little mistakes here and there - miscalculations on ammount of materials. I will fix these 1 by 1.

I have am working on all professions at the same time, so if there are any mistakes in my guides, please notify me.

Links until now:
*Armorsmithing
Artificer (Every Crafting Profession 0-400 Guides! Discovery Method.)
Chef
Huntsman
Jewelcrafting
Leatherworking
Tailor
Weaponsmithing
*

*Additional information:
Insignia/Inscriptions or raw materials?*
As you may know, blue fine items are often very expensive. Most of my guides I adapted in such a way to buy the inscriptions/insignia seperately. Many cases much cheaper than buying the raw materials to craft them yourself.

I was thinking to adapt each guide in such a way to add 2 List of materials. 1 list will have all the raw materials, while the other list will have the raw materials + Insignia/Inscriptions required. Please give me feedback what you think about this idea.


*Great tip to get items cheap:
* Do not buy items directly in the TP. Place an order on the items. They usually deliver relatively fast, plus you can get most ALOT cheaper. The cost goes up and down depending on the market. Its a stock market system.

I will move all my guides into this one thread and deleting previous threads to have less spam on the guides section. Reserving 8 posts to make it linkable within this thread.

Update log: 
v0.1.0 Weaponsmithing has been updated.
v0.2.0 Added Artificing Guide
v0.2.1 Lichd2 pointed out that Tiny Bones do not exist. I meant "Bone Chip"
v0.2.3 OnlyMaybe pointed out that Tiny Fangs was supposed to be Tiny Totems.
v0.3.0 Added Tailoring guide
v0.3.1 Updated guides fine items to be more accurate.
v.0.4.0 Added Huntsman guide
v0.4.1 Edit to the Armorsmithing guide.
v0.5.0 Added a new Artificer Method! Very cheap!

*Edit: I noticed that after the last patch I sometimes end up with materials left. Once you reach the tier cap (75, 150, 225, 300,375) do not craft more items. Simply sell the remaining materials on the tradepost. These can usually be sold for a decent coin without too much money loss. 

I will try to adjust the ammounts soon. Please post how many items you have left per tier, like x ammount of insignia, x ammount of weapon heads. So I can have an overview how much exp each tier gives as of now.*

----------


## Spirit Wolf

*Armorsmithing*
To follow this guide, you will be discovering the recipes. I advice to use www.guildhead.com for backup if you are lost what recipes to craft. Simply sort the recipes by your level

*
0-75**
*190 Copper Ore
19 Lumps of Tin
104 Jute Scraps
116 Spools of Jute Thread
41 Tiny Claw
41 Tiny Totem
41 Bone Chip
41 Tiny Scale

Step 1:
Make Bronze Ingots
Make Bolts of Jute

Step 2:
Make 8 Armor Plating for: Helmet, Gloves, Boots.
Make 8 Armor Linings for: Helmet, Gloves, Boots.
Make 4x3 Blue Insignias using the 4 fine items.
*If you cannot make helmets after making glove and boot materials, then do a few discoveries of step 3 until you can.*

Step 3:
Discover 4x Boots, 4x Gloves, 4x Helmets.

1 Lining + 1 Plating + Insignia = Armour

Step 4:
Make Lining+Plating for 4x Pauldrons
Make 4 green insignias using the tiny items.

Step 5:
Use the insignias to discover 4x boots, 4x gloves, 4x helmets, 4x shoulders

*75-150*
126 Iron Ore
104 Wool Scraps
56 Spools of Wool Thread
41 Small Claw
41 Vials of Thin Blood
41 Small Bone
41 Small Scale

Step 1:
Make Iron Ingots
Make Bolts of Wool


Step 2:
Make 8 Armor Plating for: Helmet, Gloves, Boots.
Make 8 Armor Linings for: Helmet, Gloves, Boots.
Make 4x3 Blue Insignias using the 4 fine items.
*If you cannot make helmets after making glove and boot materials, then do a few discoveries of step 3 until you can.*

Step 3:
Discover 4x Boots, 4x Gloves, 4x Helmets.

1 Lining + 1 Plating + Insignia = Armour

Step 4:
Make Lining+Plating for 4x Pauldrons
Make 4 green insignias using the tiny items.

Step 5:
Use the insignias to discover 4x boots, 4x gloves, 4x helmets, 4x shoulders

*150-225:*
126 Iron Ore
42 Lumps of Coal
104 Cotton Scraps
116 Spools of Cotton Thread
41 Claw
41 Fang
41 Vials of Blood
41 Scale

Step 1:
Make Steel Ingots
Make Bolts of Cotton

Step 2:
Make 8 Armor Plating for: Helmet, Gloves, Boots.
Make 8 Armor Linings for: Helmet, Gloves, Boots.
Make 4x3 Blue Insignias using the 4 fine items.
*If you cannot make helmets after making glove and boot materials, then do a few discoveries of step 3 until you can.*

Step 3:
Discover 4x Boots, 4x Gloves, 4x Helmets.

1 Lining + 1 Plating + Insignia = Armour

Step 4:
Make Lining+Plating for 4x Pauldrons
Make 4 green insignias using the tiny items.

Step 5:
Use the insignias to discover 4x boots, 4x gloves, 4x helmets, 4x shoulders

*
225-300*
84 Platinum Ore
42 Lumps of Primordium
104 Linen Scraps
116 Spools of Linen Thread
41 Engraved Totem
41 Heavy Claw
41 Heavy Fang
41 Full Venom Sac

Step 1:
Make darksteel Ingots
Make Bolts of Cotton


Step 2:
Make 8 Armor Plating for: Helmet, Gloves, Boots.
Make 8 Armor Linings for: Helmet, Gloves, Boots.
Make 4x3 Blue Insignias using the 4 fine items.
*If you cannot make helmets after making glove and boot materials, then do a few discoveries of step 3 until you can.*

Step 3:
Discover 4x Boots, 4x Gloves, 4x Helmets.

1 Lining + 1 Plating + Insignia = Armour

Step 4:
Make Lining+Plating for 4x Pauldrons
Make 4 green insignias using the tiny items.

Step 5:
Use the insignias to discover 4x boots, 4x gloves, 4x helmets, 4x shoulders

*300-375:*
84 Mithril Ore
104 Silk Scraps
116 Spools of Silk Thread
41 Large Bone
41 Potent Venom Sac
41 Intricate Totem
41 Large Claw

Step 1:
Make Mithril Ingots
Make Bolts of Silk

Step 2:
Make 8 Armor Plating for: Helmet, Gloves, Boots.
Make 8 Armor Linings for: Helmet, Gloves, Boots.
Make 4x3 Blue Insignias using the 4 fine items.
*If you cannot make helmets after making glove and boot materials, then do a few discoveries of step 3 until you can.*

Step 3:
Discover 4x Boots, 4x Gloves, 4x Helmets.

1 Lining + 1 Plating + Insignia = Armour

Step 4:
Make Lining+Plating for 4x Pauldrons
Make 4 green insignias using the tiny items.

Step 5:
Use the insignias to discover 4x boots, 4x gloves, 4x helmets, 4x shoulders


*
375-400:*
Craft rare recipes

----------


## Spirit Wolf

*Artificer*

*Method A*

*Using this method, you will sometimes be 1 material of each short to reach the next tier. Simply buy 1 extra. Many times this isnt necessary*

*0-75 Buy List* 
200 Pile of Glittering Dust
25 Rawhide Leather Section
51 Jugs of Water
26 Lumps of Tin
26 Copper Ore
26 Carrots

*0-25*
Discover 1 and make 24:
25x (6 Dust) -> Crystal discovery

*25-50*
Discover 1 and make 24
25x (Carrot+ Dust + Jug of Water + Leather section) -> Centaur slaying potion
*
50-75*
Discover 1 and make 25
26x (Copper ore + Tin + Dust + Water) -> Discovery + make

*
75-150*
200 Pile of Shimmering Dust
25 Thin Leather Section
51 Jugs of Water
26 Iron Ore
26 Silver Ore
26 Carrots

*
75-100*
Discover 1 create 24:
25x (6 Dust) -> Crystal 

*100-125*
Discover 1 and make 24:
25x (Carrot+ Dust + Jug of Water + Leather section) -> Centaur slaying potion
*
125-150*
Discover 1 and make 25:
26x (Iron Ore + Silver Ore + Dust + Water) -> Discovery + make 24
*
150-225 Buy List*
200 Pile of Radiant Dust
25 Coarse Leather Section
51 Jugs of Water
26 Gold Ore
26 Iron Ore
26 Carrots
*
150-175*
Discover 1 create 24:
25x (6 Dust) -> Crystal 
*
175-200*
Discover 1 and make 24:
25x (Carrot+ Dust + Jug of Water + Leather section) -> Centaur slaying potion
*
200-225*
Discover 1 and make 25:
26x (Gold Ore + Iron Ore + Dust + Water) -> Discovery + make 24
*
225-300 Buy List*
200 Pile of Luminous Dust
25 Rugged Leather Section
51 Jugs of Water
26 Gold Ore
26 Platinum Ore
26 Carrots

*225-250*
Discover 1 create 24:
25x (6 Dust) -> Crystal 
*
250-275*
Discover 1 and make 24:
25x (Carrot+ Dust + Jug of Water + Leather section) -> Centaur slaying potion
*
275-300*
Discover 1 and make 25:
26x (Gold Ore + Platinum Ore + Dust + Water) -> Discovery + make 24

*300-375 Buy List*
200 Pile of Incandescent Dust
25 Thick Leather Section
51 Jugs of Water
26 Platinum Ore Tin
26 Mithril Ore
26 Carrots

*300-325*
Discover 1 create 24:
25x (6 Dust) -> Crystal 

*325-350*
Discover 1 and make 24:
25x (Carrot+ Dust + Jug of Water + Leather section) -> Centaur slaying potion

*350-375*
Discover 1 and make 25:
26x (Platinum + Mithril Ore + Dust + Water) -> Discovery + make 24


*Method B:*


*0-75*
40 Copper ore
10 Lumps of Tin
480 Green Wood Logs
4 Lower Inscriptions: Malign, Mighty or Vital Green Inscription
4 Healing Green Inscriptions
4 Precise Green Inscriptions
4 Resilient Green Inscriptions
4x 4 Bronze Plated Inscriptions (See which is cheapest)

Step 1 - 0-25
Copper + Tin -> 20 Bars
Wood Logs -> 160 Planks

Step 2 - 0-25
Ingots -> 8x Trident Head
Planks -> Focus Core x8, Focus Casing x8, Scepter Core x8, Scepter Head x8, Trident Shaft x8, Staff Shaft x8, Staff Head x8

Step 3 - 25-50
Discover weapons. Make sure you discover the blue inscriptions.
2 parts + Inscription = Weapon

Step 4 - 25-75
Discover weapons using the green inscriptions.
2 parts + Green inscription = weapon

Step 5:
NPC/Salvage/TP all weapons, proceed to next tier

*75-150*
48 Iron Ore
480 Soft Wood Logs
4 "Req 75" inscriptions
3x 4 "Req 100" Inscriptions
4x4 "Req 125" inscriptions

Step 1 - 75-100
Iron -> 16 Iron Bars
Wood Logs -> 160 Planks

Step 2 - 75-100
Ingots -> 8x Trident Head
Planks -> Focus Core x8, Focus Casing x8, Scepter Core x8, Scepter Head x8, Trident Shaft x8, Staff Shaft x8, Staff Head x8

Step 3 - 100-125
Discover weapons. Make sure you discover the blue inscriptions.
2 parts + Inscription = Weapon

Step 4 - 125-150
Discover weapons using the green inscriptions.
2 parts + Green inscription = weapon

Step 5: 
NPC/Salvage/TP all weapons, proceed to next tier

*150-225*
48 Iron Ore
16 Lumps of Coal
480 Seasoned Wood Logs
4x "Req 150" Inscriptions
3x 4 "Req 175" inscriptions
4x4 "Req 200" Inscriptions

Step 1 - 150-175
Iron + Coal -> 16 Iron Ingots
Wood Logs -> 160 Planks

Step 2 - 150-175
Ingots -> 8x Trident Head
Planks -> Focus Core x8, Focus Casing x8, Scepter Core x8, Scepter Head x8, Trident Shaft x8, Staff Shaft x8, Staff Head x8

Step 3 - 175-200
Discover weapons. Make sure you discover the blue inscriptions.
2 parts + Inscription = Weapon

Step 4 - 200-225
Discover weapons using the green inscriptions.
2 parts + Green inscription = weapon

Step 5: 
NPC/Salvage/TP all weapons, proceed to next tier



*225-300*
32 Platinum Ore
16 Lumps of Primordium
480 Hard Wood Logs
1x4 Req 225 Inscription
3x4 Req 250 Inscriptions
4x4 Req 275 Inscriptions

Step 1 - 225-250
Platinum + Primordium-> 16 Darksteel Ingots
Wood Logs -> 160 Planks

Step 2 - 225-250
Ingots -> 8x Trident Head
Planks -> Focus Core x8, Focus Casing x8, Scepter Core x8, Scepter Head x8, Trident Shaft x8, Staff Shaft x8, Staff Head x8

Step 3 - 250-275
Discover weapons. Make sure you discover the blue inscriptions.
2 parts + Inscription = Weapon

Step 4 - 275-300
Discover weapons using the green inscriptions.
2 parts + Green inscription = weapon

Step 5: 
NPC/Salvage/TP all weapons, proceed to next tier

*300-375*
32 Mithril Ore
480 Elder Wood Logs
1x4 Req 300 Inscription
3x4 Req 325 Inscriptions
4x4 Req 350 Inscriptions

Step 1 - 300-325
Mithril -> 16 Iron Ingots
Wood Logs -> 160 Planks

Step 2 - 300-325
Ingots -> 8x Trident Head
Planks -> Focus Core x8, Focus Casing x8, Scepter Core x8, Scepter Head x8, Trident Shaft x8, Staff Shaft x8, Staff Head x8

Step 3 - 325-350
Discover weapons. Make sure you discover the blue inscriptions.
2 parts + Inscription = Weapon

Step 4 - 350-375
Discover weapons using the green inscriptions.
2 parts + Green inscription = weapon

Step 5: 
NPC/Salvage/TP all weapons, proceed to next tier

*375-400*

Buy the rare recipe for Berserker's Mithril Imbued Inscription.

Materials:
105 Vials of potent blood
14 Mithril Plated Dowels

Craft 7 Inscriptions

----------


## Spirit Wolf

Reserved for cooking guide.

With the current nerf to cooking, I will need to level a new character's cooking to find out what is most effective at the moment.

----------


## Spirit Wolf

*Huntsman*

*0-75*
70 Copper ore
10 Lumps of Tin
288 Green Wood Logs
64 Rawhide Leather Scraps
4 Lower Inscriptions: Malign, Mighty or Vital Green Inscription
4 Healing Green Inscriptions
4 Precise Green Inscriptions
4 Resilient Green Inscriptions
4x 4 Bronze Plated Inscriptions (See which is cheapest)

Step 1 - 0-25
Copper + Tin -> 32 Ingots
Green Wood Logs -> 96 Planks
Scraps -> 32 Leather

Step 2 - 0-25
Planks/ingots -> 8 Longbow Stave, 8 Short-bow Stave, 8 Torch Handle, 8 Warhorn Mouthpiece, 8 Torch Head, 8 Horn
Leather -> 16 Strings

Step 3 - 25-50
Discover weapons. Make sure you discover the blue inscriptions.
For example:
Longbow stave + String + Inscription = Bow

Step 4 - 50-75
Discover weapons using the green inscriptions.
Same as above

Step 5: NPC/Salvage/TP all weapons, proceed to next tier

*75-150*
96 Iron Ore
288 Soft Wood Logs
96 Thin Leather Scraps
4 "Req 75" inscriptions
3x 4 "Req 100" Inscriptions
4x4 "Req 125" inscriptions


Step 1 - 75-100
Iron Ore -> 32 Ingots
Soft Wood Logs -> 96 Planks
Thin Leather Scraps -> 32 Leather

Step 2 - 75-100
Planks/ingots -> 8 Longbow Stave, 8 Short-bow Stave, 8 Torch Handle, 8 Warhorn Mouthpiece, 8 Torch Head, 8 Horn
Leather -> 16 Strings

Step 3 - 100-125
Discover weapons. Make sure you discover the blue inscriptions.
For example:
Longbow stave + String + Inscription = Bow

Step 4 - 125-150
Discover weapons using the green inscriptions.
Same as above

Step 5: NPC/Salvage/TP all weapons, proceed to next tier

*150-225*
96 Iron Ore
32 Lumps of Coal
288 Seasoned Wood Logs
96 Coarse Leather Scraps
4x "Req 150" Inscriptions
3x 4 "Req 175" inscriptions
4x4 "Req 200" Inscriptions


Step 1 - 150-175
Iron + Coal -> 32 Steel Ingots
Seasoned Wood Logs -> 96 Planks
Coarse Leather Scraps -> 32 Leather

Step 2 - 150-175
Planks/ingots -> 8 Longbow Stave, 8 Short-bow Stave, 8 Torch Handle, 8 Warhorn Mouthpiece, 8 Torch Head, 8 Horn
Leather -> 16 Strings

Step 3 - 175-200
Discover weapons. Make sure you discover the blue inscriptions.
For example:
Longbow stave + String + Inscription = Bow

Step 4 - 200-225
Discover weapons using the green inscriptions.
Same as above

Step 5: NPC/Salvage/TP all weapons, proceed to next tier




*225-300*

Materials:
64 Platinum Ore
32 Lumps of Primordium
288 Hard Wood Logs
96 Rugged Leather Scraps
1x4 Req 225 Inscription
3x4 Req 250 Inscriptions
4x4 Req 275 Inscriptions


Step 1 - 225-250
Platinum -> 32 Ingots
Hard Wood Logs -> 96 Planks
Rugged Scraps -> 32 Leather

Step 2 - 225-250
Planks/ingots -> 8 Longbow Stave, 8 Short-bow Stave, 8 Torch Handle, 8 Warhorn Mouthpiece, 8 Torch Head, 8 Horn
Leather -> 16 Strings

Step 3 - 250-275
Discover weapons. Make sure you discover the blue inscriptions.
For example:
Longbow stave + String + Inscription = Bow

Step 4 - 275-300
Discover weapons using the green inscriptions.
Same as above

Step 5: NPC/Salvage/TP all weapons, proceed to next tier

*300-375*
64 Mithril Ore
288 Elder Wood Logs
96 Thick Leather Scraps
1x4 Req 300 Inscription
3x4 Req 325 Inscriptions
4x4 Req 350 Inscriptions


Step 1 - 300-325
Mithril -> 32 Ingots
Elder Wood Logs -> 96 Planks
Scraps -> 32 Leather

Step 2 - 300-325
Planks/ingots -> 8 Longbow Stave, 8 Short-bow Stave, 8 Torch Handle, 8 Warhorn Mouthpiece, 8 Torch Head, 8 Horn
Leather -> 16 Strings

Step 3 - 325-350
Discover weapons. Make sure you discover the blue inscriptions.
For example:
Longbow stave + String + Inscription = Bow

Step 4 - 350-375
Discover weapons using the green inscriptions.
Same as above

Step 5: NPC/Salvage/TP all weapons, proceed to next tier

*375-400*

Buy the rare recipe for Berserker's Mithril Imbued Inscription.

Materials:
105 Vials of potent blood
14 Mithril Plated Dowels

Craft 7 Inscriptions

----------


## Spirit Wolf

*Jewelcrafting*
I figured out an easy way to get from 1 to 375 doing jewelcrafting.

First of all you will need per tier:

4 of each gem per tier (number) depends if 6 or 7 gems in the tier.
24(30) settings
12(14) chains
6(7) hooks
6(7) band
6(7) filigree

I will use as example the first tier, but the proces is the same for every tier.
Instead of leveling up by crafting - *you level up by discovering new recipes*, this gives a lot of exp and skill points.

You can either craft the settings/chains/hooks yourself, or buy them on the trading post, calculate what is cheaper.

The guide:

There are 5 kinds of recipes:

1x Setting + 1x Chain + 1x Gem = Amulet
1x Setting + 1x Chain + 1x Upgraded Gem (Adorned gems) = Amulet
1x Hook + 1x Setting + 1x Gem = Earring
1x Band + 1x Setting + 1x Gem = Ring
1x Filigree + 1x Gem = Adorned Gem 


Each tier has 6 different gems, but you will not be able to 'discover' certain gems until your level is high enough.

For the first tier you would start off combing Amber Pebble, Garnet Pebble and Malachite Pebble in these recipes:

Level 1-25:
1x Copper Setting + 1x Copper Hook + gem
1x Copper Setting + 1x Copper Band + gem

Keep doing this until the 2nd half of the tier unlocks as discoverable... In a rare occasion craft some extra things to get to the required level.

Keep doing this until you can create Upgraded gems by combining:

1x Copper Filigree + 1x Gem = Adorned Gem 

Then use this item in:

1x Setting + 1x Chain + 1x Upgraded Gem (Adorned gems in first tier) = Amulet


Usually I personally end up like 2 levels below the next tier of craft. Simple craft a couple more Upgraded gems and turn those into amulets.

NPC the created items/ sell on the Trading post / or simply use them  :Smile: 

Have fun leveling jewelcrafting in an amazing way!

Arenanet did a great job to reward those that discover new recipes!

*1-10 (can be skipped if buying all mats)*
Create copper ingots, settings, rings, hooks.
*
1-25
Amber, Garnet, Malachite pebble to Rings and earrings*
1x Copper Setting + 1x Copper Hook + gem
1x Copper Setting + 1x Copper Band + gem

*
25-50
Pearl, tiger's eye, Turquoise pebble to rings and earrings. After that all tier 1 gems to Amulets.*
1x Copper Setting + 1x Copper Hook + gem
1x Copper Setting + 1x Copper Band + gem
1x Setting + 1x Chain + 1x Gem = Amulet

*
50-75
Tier 1 gems -> Upgraded gems
Upgraded gems -> amulets*
1x Filigree + 1x Gem = Adorned Gem
1x Filigree + 1x Gem = Adorned Gem

*
75-150 The same system with silver

150-225 Same system*

*Alternatively you can also craft the upgraded gems into rings and earrings, in case you wish to wear those. The amulets are highest exp yield though*
*
Tip: Mouseover all gems in your inventory and it will show the level of Jewelcrafting required for that specific gem. There are always 3 gems that are able to be used before the rest of the tier unlocks.*

----------


## Spirit Wolf

*Leatherworking*

For more info for recipes go to: Leatherworking Recipes

*
0-75**
*128 Rawhide Leather Section
120 Jute Scraps
108 Spools of Jute Thread
41 Tiny Claw
41 Tiny Totem
41 Bone Chip
41 Tiny Scale

Step 1:
Make 64 Leather Squares
Make 60 Bolts 

Step 2:

Make:
8x Glove Lining
8x Glove Strap
8x Boot Sole
8x Boot Upper
8x Mask Padding 
8x Mask Strap 

Make 4x3 different Blue Insignias using the 4 Tiny items.

Step 3:

Discover 4x Boots, 4x Gloves, 4x Mask by combining the mats with the insignias.

Glove Lining + Glove Strap + Insignia = gloves
Boot sole + Booter upper + Insignia = Boots
Mask padding + Mask Strap + Insignia = Mask

Step 4:
Make:
4x Shoulderguard padding (1 spool + 1 bolt)
4x Shoulderguard (2 Leather squares)
4 green insignias using the fine items


Step 5:
Use the insignias to discover 4x boots, 4x gloves, 4x helmets, 4x shoulders




*75-150*
128 Thin Leather Section
120 Wool Scraps
108 Spools of Wool Thread
41 Small Claw
41 Vials of Thin Blood
41 Small Bone
41 Small Scale


Step 1:
Make 64 Leather Squares
Make 60 Bolts 

Step 2:

Make:
8x Glove Lining
8x Glove Strap
8x Boot Sole
8x Boot Upper
8x Mask Padding 
8x Mask Strap 

Make 4x3 different Blue Insignias using the 4 Tiny items.

Step 3:

Discover 4x Boots, 4x Gloves, 4x Mask by combining the mats with the insignias.

Glove Lining + Glove Strap + Insignia = gloves
Boot sole + Booter upper + Insignia = Boots
Mask padding + Mask Strap + Insignia = Mask

Step 4:
Make:
4x Shoulderguard padding (1 spool + 1 bolt)
4x Shoulderguard (2 Leather squares)
4 green insignias using the fine items


Step 5:
Use the insignias to discover 4x boots, 4x gloves, 4x helmets, 4x shoulders



*150-225:*
128 Coarse Leather Section
120 Cotton Scraps
108 Spools of Cotton Thread
41 Claw
41 Fang
41 Vials of Blood
41 Scale

Step 1:
Make 64 Leather Squares
Make 60 Bolts 

Step 2:

Make:
8x Glove Lining
8x Glove Strap
8x Boot Sole
8x Boot Upper
8x Mask Padding 
8x Mask Strap 

Make 4x3 different Blue Insignias using the 4 Tiny items.

Step 3:

Discover 4x Boots, 4x Gloves, 4x Mask by combining the mats with the insignias.

Glove Lining + Glove Strap + Insignia = gloves
Boot sole + Booter upper + Insignia = Boots
Mask padding + Mask Strap + Insignia = Mask

Step 4:
Make:
4x Shoulderguard padding (1 spool + 1 bolt)
4x Shoulderguard (2 Leather squares)
4 green insignias using the fine items


Step 5:
Use the insignias to discover 4x boots, 4x gloves, 4x helmets, 4x shoulders



*
225-300*
128 Rugged Leather Section
120 Linen Scraps
108 Spools of Linen Thread
41 Engraved Totem
41 Heavy Claw
41 Heavy Fang
41 Full Venom Sac

Step 1:
Make 64 Leather Squares
Make 60 Bolts 

Step 2:

Make:
8x Glove Lining
8x Glove Strap
8x Boot Sole
8x Boot Upper
8x Mask Padding 
8x Mask Strap 

Make 4x3 different Blue Insignias using the 4 Tiny items.

Step 3:

Discover 4x Boots, 4x Gloves, 4x Mask by combining the mats with the insignias.

Glove Lining + Glove Strap + Insignia = gloves
Boot sole + Booter upper + Insignia = Boots
Mask padding + Mask Strap + Insignia = Mask

Step 4:
Make:
4x Shoulderguard padding (1 spool + 1 bolt)
4x Shoulderguard (2 Leather squares)
4 green insignias using the fine items


Step 5:
Use the insignias to discover 4x boots, 4x gloves, 4x helmets, 4x shoulders



*
300-375:*
128 Thick Leather Section
120 Silk Scraps
108 Spools of Silk Thread
41 Large Bone
41 Potent Venom sac
41 Intricate Totem
41 Large Claw

Step 1:
Make 64 Leather Squares
Make 60 Bolts 

Step 2:

Make:
8x Glove Lining
8x Glove Strap
8x Boot Sole
8x Boot Upper
8x Mask Padding 
8x Mask Strap 

Make 4x3 different Blue Insignias using the 4 Tiny items.

Step 3:

Discover 4x Boots, 4x Gloves, 4x Mask by combining the mats with the insignias.

Glove Lining + Glove Strap + Insignia = gloves
Boot sole + Booter upper + Insignia = Boots
Mask padding + Mask Strap + Insignia = Mask

Step 4:
Make:
4x Shoulderguard padding (1 spool + 1 bolt)
4x Shoulderguard (2 Leather squares)
4 green insignias using the fine items


Step 5:
Use the insignias to discover 4x boots, 4x gloves, 4x helmets, 4x shoulders



*
375-400:*
Craft rare recipes

----------


## Spirit Wolf

Tailoring

*
0-75**
*96 Rawhide Leather Section
160 Jute Scraps
112 Spools of Jute Thread
41 Tiny Claw
41 Tiny Totem
41 Bone Chip
41 Tiny Scale

Step 1:
Make 48 Leather Squares
Make 80 Bolts 

Step 2:

Make:
8x Wrist Lining
8x Wrist Strap
8x Sandal Sole
8x Sandal Upper
8x Headpiece Padding 
8x Headpiece Strap 

Make 4x3 different Blue Insignias using the 4 Tiny items.

Step 3:

Discover 4x Sandals, 4x wrists, 4x headpiece by combining the mats with the insignias.

Wrist Lining + Wrist Strap + Insignia = gloves
Sandal sole + Sandal upper + Insignia = Boots
Headpiece padding + Headpiece Strap + Insignia = Mask

Step 4:
Make:
4x Epaulet padding (1 spool + 1 bolt)
4x Epaulet Panel (1 Leather square1)
4 green insignias using the fine items


Step 5:
Use the insignias to discover 4x boots, 4x gloves, 4x helmets, 4x shoulders




*75-150*
96 Thin Leather Section
160 Wool Scraps
112 Spools of Wool Thread
41 Small Claw
41 Vials of Thin Blood
41 Small Bone
41 Small Scale

Step 1:
Make 48 Leather Squares
Make 80 Bolts 

Step 2:

Make:
8x Wrist Lining
8x Wrist Strap
8x Sandal Sole
8x Sandal Upper
8x Headpiece Padding 
8x Headpiece Strap 

Make 4x3 different Blue Insignias using the 4 Tiny items.

Step 3:

Discover 4x Sandals, 4x wrists, 4x headpiece by combining the mats with the insignias.

Wrist Lining + Wrist Strap + Insignia = gloves
Sandal sole + Sandal upper + Insignia = Boots
Headpiece padding + Headpiece Strap + Insignia = Mask

Step 4:
Make:
4x Epaulet padding (1 spool + 1 bolt)
4x Epaulet Panel (1 Leather square1)
4 green insignias using the fine items


Step 5:
Use the insignias to discover 4x boots, 4x gloves, 4x helmets, 4x shoulders




*150-225:*
96 Coarse Leather Section
160 Cotton Scraps
112 Spools of Cotton Thread
41 Claw
41 Fang
41 Vials of Blood
41 Scale

Step 1:
Make 48 Leather Squares
Make 80 Bolts 

Step 2:

Make:
8x Wrist Lining
8x Wrist Strap
8x Sandal Sole
8x Sandal Upper
8x Headpiece Padding 
8x Headpiece Strap 

Make 4x3 different Blue Insignias using the 4 Tiny items.

Step 3:

Discover 4x Sandals, 4x wrists, 4x headpiece by combining the mats with the insignias.

Wrist Lining + Wrist Strap + Insignia = gloves
Sandal sole + Sandal upper + Insignia = Boots
Headpiece padding + Headpiece Strap + Insignia = Mask

Step 4:
Make:
4x Epaulet padding (1 spool + 1 bolt)
4x Epaulet Panel (1 Leather square1)
4 green insignias using the fine items


Step 5:
Use the insignias to discover 4x boots, 4x gloves, 4x helmets, 4x shoulders




*
225-300*
96 Rugged Leather Section
160 Linen Scraps
112 Spools of Linen Thread
41 Engraved Totem
41 Heavy Claw
41 Heavy Fang
41 Full Venom Sac

Step 1:
Make 48 Leather Squares
Make 80 Bolts 

Step 2:

Make:
8x Wrist Lining
8x Wrist Strap
8x Sandal Sole
8x Sandal Upper
8x Headpiece Padding 
8x Headpiece Strap 

Make 4x3 different Blue Insignias using the 4 Tiny items.

Step 3:

Discover 4x Sandals, 4x wrists, 4x headpiece by combining the mats with the insignias.

Wrist Lining + Wrist Strap + Insignia = gloves
Sandal sole + Sandal upper + Insignia = Boots
Headpiece padding + Headpiece Strap + Insignia = Mask

Step 4:
Make:
4x Epaulet padding (1 spool + 1 bolt)
4x Epaulet Panel (1 Leather square1)
4 green insignias using the fine items


Step 5:
Use the insignias to discover 4x boots, 4x gloves, 4x helmets, 4x shoulders




*
300-375:*
96 Thick Leather Section
160 Silk Scraps
112 Spools of Silk Thread
41 Large Bone
41 Potent Venom sac
41 Intricate Totem
41 Large Claw

Step 1:
Make 48 Leather Squares
Make 80 Bolts 

Step 2:

Make:
8x Wrist Lining
8x Wrist Strap
8x Sandal Sole
8x Sandal Upper
8x Headpiece Padding 
8x Headpiece Strap 

Make 4x3 different Blue Insignias using the 4 Tiny items.

Step 3:

Discover 4x Sandals, 4x wrists, 4x headpiece by combining the mats with the insignias.

Wrist Lining + Wrist Strap + Insignia = gloves
Sandal sole + Sandal upper + Insignia = Boots
Headpiece padding + Headpiece Strap + Insignia = Mask

Step 4:
Make:
4x Epaulet padding (1 spool + 1 bolt)
4x Epaulet Panel (1 Leather square1)
4 green insignias using the fine items


Step 5:
Use the insignias to discover 4x boots, 4x gloves, 4x helmets, 4x shoulders


*
375-400:*

----------


## Spirit Wolf

*Weaponsmithing
*

For Req level inscriptions: Weaponsmith - Recipes - Guild Wars 2 Database

*0-75*
200 Copper ore
20 Lumps of Tin
192 Green Wood Logs
4 Lower Inscriptions: Malign, Mighty or Vital Green Inscription
4 Healing Green Inscriptions
4 Precise Green Inscriptions
4 Resilient Green Inscriptions
4x 4 Bronze Plated Inscriptions (See which is cheapest)

Step 1 - 0-25
Copper + Tin -> 100 Bars
Green Wood Logs -> 64 Planks

Step 2 - 0-25
Bars -> 8x Mace head, 8x Hammer Head, 8x Spear Head, 8x Axe Head
Planks -> 16 Short Shaft + 16 Long Shaft

Step 3 - 25-50
Discover weapons. Make sure you discover the blue inscriptions.
Head + Shaft + Inscription = Weapon

Step 4 - 25-75
Discover weapons using the green inscriptions.
Head + Shaft + Green inscription = weapon

Step 5: NPC/Salvage/TP all weapons, proceed to next tier

*75-150*
300 Iron Ore
192 Soft Wood Logs
4 "Req 75" inscriptions
3x 4 "Req 100" Inscriptions
4x4 "Req 125" inscriptions

Step 1 - 75-100
Iron -> 100 Iron Bars
Soft wood logs -> 64 Planks

Step 2 - 75-100
Bars -> 8x Mace head, 8x Hammer Head, 8x Spear Head, 8x Axe Head
Planks -> 16 Short Shaft + 16 Long Shaft

Step 3 - 100-125
Discover weapons. Make sure you discover the blue inscriptions.
Head + Shaft + Inscription = Weapon

Step 4 - 125-150
Discover weapons using the green inscriptions.
Head + Shaft + Green inscription = weapon

Step 5: NPC/Salvage/TP all weapons, proceed to next tier

*150-225*
300 Iron Ore
100 Lumps of Coal
192 Seasoned Wood Logs
4x "Req 150" Inscriptions
3x 4 "Req 175" inscriptions
4x4 "Req 200" Inscriptions

Step 1 - 150-175
Iron + Coal-> 100 Steel Bars
Seasoned wood logs -> 64 Planks

Step 2 - 150-175
Bars -> 8x Mace head, 8x Hammer Head, 8x Spear Head, 8x Axe Head
Planks -> 16 Short Shaft + 16 Long Shaft

Step 3 - 175-200
Discover weapons. Make sure you discover the blue inscriptions.
Head + Shaft + Inscription = Weapon

Step 4 - 200-225
Discover weapons using the green inscriptions.
Head + Shaft + Green inscription = weapon

Step 5: NPC/Salvage/TP all weapons, proceed to next tier




*225-300*

Materials:
200 Platinum Ore
100 Lumps of Primordium
192 Hard Wood Logs
1x4 Req 225 Inscription
3x4 Req 250 Inscriptions
4x4 Req 275 Inscriptions

Step 1 - 225-250
Platinum + Primordium-> 100 Darksteel Bars
Hard wood logs -> 64 Planks

Step 2 - 225-250
Bars -> 8x Mace head, 8x Hammer Head, 8x Spear Head, 8x Axe Head
Planks -> 16 Short Shaft + 16 Long Shaft

Step 3 - 250-275
Discover weapons. Make sure you discover the blue inscriptions.
Head + Shaft + Inscription = Weapon

Step 4 - 275-300
Discover weapons using the green inscriptions.
Head + Shaft + Green inscription = weapon

Step 5: NPC/Salvage/TP all weapons, proceed to next tier

*300-375*
200 Mithril Ore
192 Elder Wood Logs
1x4 Req 300 Inscription
3x4 Req 325 Inscriptions
4x4 Req 350 Inscriptions

Step 1 - 300-325
Mithril Ore-> 100 Mithril Ingots
Hard wood logs -> 64 Planks

Step 2 - 300-325
Bars -> 8x Mace head, 8x Hammer Head, 8x Spear Head, 8x Axe Head
Planks -> 16 Short Shaft + 16 Long Shaft

Step 3 - 325-350
Discover weapons. Make sure you discover the blue inscriptions.
Head + Shaft + Inscription = Weapon

Step 4 - 350-375
Discover weapons using the green inscriptions.
Head + Shaft + Green inscription = weapon

Step 5: NPC/Salvage/TP all weapons, proceed to next tier

*375-400*

Buy the rare recipe for Berserker's Mithril Imbued Inscription.

Materials:
105 Large Bones
14 Mithril Plated Dowels

Craft 7 Carrion Inscriptions

Use the inscriptions to discover various weapons and/or create the same one.

----------


## Spirit Wolf

+Rep for the support  :Smile:

----------


## JokA666

+rep 
for all the hardwork and nice informative guides!

----------


## Nikentic

Good collection of guides. Put the authors name after the links also! +5

----------


## deadrap

Will rep when you add the Artificing guide, gj.

----------


## Spirit Wolf

I am writing these myself. So no need to add authors name  :Smile: . Basing them on my own crafting experience and hunt for the cheapest possible ways of getting to 400. Only the armorsmithing one I used a guide myself, so rewrote it in a more efficient manner.

----------


## legstiedtogether

This will be wonderful when complete. I'd +Rep you if I had rep, so I'll take a raincheck and get back to you sometime :P. I'd love Tailoring & Artificing as these are my focus at the moment.

----------


## Lichd2

Awesome guides, actually took the time to print em out, thanks!

----------


## OnlyMaybe

You can't use Tiny Fangs for armorsmithing... Only for Leather working and artificing...

----------


## OnlyMaybe

Tiny Fang[s] - Guild Wars 2 Database

:l

And i assume you meant Tiny Totem.

Also, 0-75 got me to 87. 
:s

----------


## Spirit Wolf

Thank you for the support  :Smile: , adding you rep for the info tomorrow. I reached the daily cap.

----------


## razor321

wow I love this, finally someone posted Artificier guide  :Smile:  +5repped

----------


## kj598

It would be even better if you post the approximative cost for each!

----------


## qbert34

Thank you. Looking forward to the Huntsman guide, I think I need it!

----------


## Nikentic

Did you change them according to the plank change that happened? It requires 3, not 2 anymore  :Smile:

----------


## UnholyMisery

Armorsmithing seems like it'll cost a lot if you buy all the mats from the TP.

----------


## hekatoncheiren

Huntsman pls  :Wink:

----------


## Spirit Wolf

As far as I am aware I made sure that I added 3 logs per plank (calculated). So 64 planks = 192 logs. Usually recipes for weapons required 64 logs total  :Smile: .

But I tend to make minor miscalculations here and there. I'll weed those out as I proof-read them.

----------


## Spirit Wolf

Huntsman added as requested!  :Smile:

----------


## bmwboi

Awesome job Spirit Wolf

----------


## deadrap

Trying out the artifice guide and getting nowhere. No mention about how many Venom Sacs, Totems and Blood you need which is hardest part about leveling it and the most expensive. Disappoint  :Frown: 


Update: Take 75-100 for example, need 160 Soft wood planks but there's none left after crafting all the heads/cores for Soft Wood Dowel, which you now need to create the Inscriptions.

Update2: Now 125-150 needs Iron Plated Dowels for the Inscriptions, again needing more Soft Dowel Wood which wasn't taken into consideration. Looks like you're needing closer to 600+ logs for this tier.

----------


## Spirit Wolf

Thanks for the reply Deadrap. I double checked my guide and I put as materials the inscriptions themselves for this craft. I did not put the fine items - the reason being that those tiny items are much more expensive then the finished inscriptions on TP. So you should not be making any dowels, otherwise I would have stated that in the guide.

If you farm the blue items, you should sell those on TP, then use those money to buy new ones.

Do not use the direct buy however.

Place an order for 4 of each. They should be delivered within an hour and save a ton of money.

This will save you at least 30% of the cost.

----------


## deadrap

Good to know, thanks.

----------


## Hompacko

Great stuff, I've been following the Leatherworking one, and I'm at 225-300 level, if I had more gold I'd be done. Going to try the Huntsman one now +rep

----------


## G0tMilk

Thanks for this +rep

----------


## numb2k3

These guides will really help. Thank you so much!

----------


## kindbudz

so awesome. i +rep everything i use personally and i used this

----------


## greywolf

Thanks, very nice guides
+Rep

----------


## tkoreaper

Followed the armorsmith guide and it could use some work. Helmet and pauldrons can't be made until a higher level than what you would be at after making the ingots and jute cloth. I bought everything before hand for the first 1-75 section and I ended up having to buy more jute scrap and was left with a ton of tiny items left over... those weren't very cheap. I also had a ton of jute thread left over.

----------


## Spirit Wolf

Thanks for the information tkoreaper. It seems Arenanet has changed some of the recipe levels. I will do my research and fix the guides.

+Rep for helping me out

Edit: I have editted the guide. It should work now. I have no way to test it myself, but please give me feedback.

----------


## Kane49

Apparently my reputation power is zero !

So here is a heartfelt thanks from me and a couple of friends, althought discovery follows a very straight pattern its always good to have it spelt out for you  :Smile:

----------


## Dashdeer

Thanks for the guide!

When you say for instance:

1x4 Req 300 Inscription
3x4 Req 325 Inscriptions
4x4 Req 350 Inscriptions

do you mean 4, 12, and 16? Confused why you added the (x) instead of just a single number.

Also for edit purposes: For weaponsmithing going from 0-25, I had to craft a few more thing then what the guide said to hit 25.

----------


## razor321

After finishing my Artificier, I have little tip for when you have spare leather/dust like me. On 25/100/175/250/325 you can do Potions of ogre slaying. You need 1x leather, 1x carrot, 1x jug of water, 1x dust.





> 1x4 Req 300 Inscription
> 3x4 Req 325 Inscriptions
> 4x4 Req 350 Inscriptions
> do you mean 4, 12, and 16? Confused why you added the (x) instead of just a single number.


He means this - first row you can do any 4 inscriptions (with 300 level). Second row, do 3 different sets of 4 inscriptions (so for example 4 Carrion inscriptions, 4 Valkyrie inscriptions, 4 Berserker's inscriptions). So when you use different sets, you get more discoveries.

----------


## Cazki

> Good collection of guides. Put the authors name after the links also! +5


^What he said. +5 from me as well.

----------


## Dashdeer

> After finishing my Artificier, I have little tip for when you have spare leather/dust like me. On 25/100/175/250/325 you can do Potions of ogre slaying. You need 1x leather, 1x carrot, 1x jug of water, 1x dust.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He means this - first row you can do any 4 inscriptions (with 300 level). Second row, do 3 different sets of 4 inscriptions (so for example 4 Carrion inscriptions, 4 Valkyrie inscriptions, 4 Berserker's inscriptions). So when you use different sets, you get more discoveries.


Thanks!(10char)

----------


## Santos.

4x 4 Bronze Plated Inscriptions (See which is cheapest)

Can you explain what that means? I don't get it lol

----------


## Spirit Wolf

It means to check what is cheaper - buying the inscriptions or making them yourself. Sometimes the inscriptions are much cheaper than the raw mats.

Also for other readers of the thread: Have you found any errors within the guides? Please let me know, so I can adjust it. I will be adding the cooking guide sometime this week.

----------


## NoobDeviL

Thanks for the guide!  :Smile:  +rep

----------


## iMrjames

I would like to master armorsmith but wondering how much does it cost to go to 400?

----------


## boyce

Hey Spirit Wolf, 

Great thread and guides!

Hoever, you might want to change the details of 1x4 & 2x4. It sounds wrong because it means 1 of 4 inscriptions.
Rather, i think you mean 4 of 1 type of inscript. which is 4x1. It was hard to make sense of it till someone explained.

Also, for huntsman, you might want to add the wood and ore requirements for dowel to make it complete.

Still good guide!

----------


## Spirit Wolf

@ iMrjames. From 0 to 400 it will cost about 4~5g up to 375, and another 2~6g added on top to go to 375.

@ Boyce Thanks a lot for the feedback. I will change that this weekend since its a lot of guides to go through. +rep for the feedback.

The ore and wood for dowels i need to add to most guides.

----------


## iMrjames

> @ iMrjames. From 0 to 400 it will cost about 4~5g up to 375, and another 2~6g added on top to go to 375.
> 
> @ Boyce Thanks a lot for the feedback. I will change that this weekend since its a lot of guides to go through. +rep for the feedback.
> 
> The ore and wood for dowels i need to add to most guides.


Thank you for your reply.

----------


## ir0nw0lf

Awesome guides! I have the Weaponsmith/Armorsmith guides printed up for reference sitting next to me.

----------


## Chicotheman

EDIT: I may see where I've been screwing up, I hope I do!

----------


## qbert34

Following this guide, it cost about 9g to level leatherworking to 400, buying most materials. Just FYI.

----------


## UnholyMisery

Taken me about 10g to get from 1-376 in Armorsmithing buying all the materials.

----------


## ivansouza

EDIT: will make an elaborate guide on how to use this guide and get to 400 with almost no cost, maybe even profit.

----------


## Filmfilm

Thanks for the guides, very helpful indeed! +rep

----------


## tehcyz

Awesome guides!  :Smile: 
...but the last past of Weaponsmithing didn't work out for me so well :/




> 375-400
> 
> Buy the rare recipe for Berserker's Mithril Imbued Inscription.
> 
> Materials:
> 105 Vials of potent blood
> 14 Mithril Plated Dowels
> 
> Craft 7 Inscriptions


took me 20ish to get to 400 =/ think i didn't do anything wrong ^^ so they might have changed the xp you get of these...

----------


## KcBlack

Just leveled Huntsman from start to finish in 90 minutes or so? Took exactly 7g, they certainly changed 375-400 based on your guide. Took WAY more than it said. But if you choose the right inscription based on mats and sell back value it can actually cost next to nothing or make you slight profit. Also, I ordered majority of my mats but had mabe 1/5th from leveling to 80 already. 

Thanks for the guide!

----------


## Spirit Wolf

New artificer method added!  :Smile:

----------


## w00ty

> *300-375 Buy List*
> 200 Pile of Incandescent Dust
> *25 Rawhide Leather Section*
> 50 Jugs of Water
> 25 Platinum Ore Tin
> 25 Mithril Ore
> 25 Carrots
> 
> *300-325*
> ...


Potent Potion of Centaur Slaying - Utility - Consumables - Items - Guild Wars 2 DB
You've got the wrong leather listed  :Frown:

----------


## Wraki

Is this guide up to date?  :Smile:

----------


## Spirit Wolf

updated it +Rep for the feedback w00ty.

I'm pretty sure its up to date Wraki. I havent leveled certain crafts lately, so it might be slightly different, but i'm always open for feedback  :Smile:

----------


## BossCat

Cool! Thanks guys  :Smile:

----------


## omarnasri

looking forward to cheapter crafting methods for leatherwork/weaponsmithing !

----------


## Netzgeist

Tested weaponsmithing:
0-400, all ordered(not bought) via bltp:
- 16 levels get
- ~7gold payed

Tested leatherworking:
0-400, all ordered(not bought) via bltp:
- 12 levels get
- ~5gold payed

Tested huntsman:
0-400, all ordered(not bought) via bltp:
- 11 levels get
- ~7gold payed

Tested armorsmithing:
0-400, all ordered(not bought) via bltp:
- 11 levels get
- ~8gold payed
This one was pretty bad. There was no single tier where i didnt had to buy additional mats in order to fill a gap. Additionally I ended up having lots of expensively crafted insignias left.

Tested artificing/method A:
0-400, all ordered(not bought) via bltp:
- 10 levels get
- ~3gold payed
El cheapo Awesomo!

Tested tailoring:
0-400, all ordered(not bought) via bltp:
- 10 levels get
- ~6gold payed
Got plenty of mats left. But thats okay since it was pretty cheat at all.

Tested jeweler:
0-400, all ordered(not bought) via bltp:
- 10 levels get
- ~8gold payed
This guide is an absolute mess. Your instructions have nearly nothing to do whith what i actually had to do. really no offense, but following this guide just complicated simple tasks.

----------


## llCloNell

The Tailoring guide is either completely off or just written all wrong crafting the exact parts in the list you wont even make it to 25 you make it to 24 and a half... and i mean the EXACT parts. And furthermore when crafting insignias for that part its written just whack cant even understand the whole (Make 4x3 different Blue Insignias using the 4 Tiny items.) Make 4 of each of the 3 blue insignias? using 4 tiny items that doesnt add up if your making 4 of each 3... then your only using 3 tiny items not 4... and following that path you dead end at 71 being short jute.


And this part


*[Step 4:
Make:
4x Epaulet padding (1 spool + 1 bolt)
4x Epaulet Panel (1 Leather square1)
4 green insignias using the fine items
Step 5:
Use the insignias to discover 4x boots, 4x gloves, 4x helmets, 4x shoulders]*

How can you only make 4 green insignias yet your saying discover 4 of each parth... thats 16 insignias required.

----------


## guyverunit1

Have to agree i was looking at the huntsman guide and it is cheaper to buy components and discover weapons then to build components yourself here is the uide i have been following 

Gw2 Huntsman Leveling Guide | Guild Wars Huntsman | 1-400 in an Hour

I am over 250 with like 4 gold. I guess this is a great guide if your going to gather everything you need by your self.

----------

